# Dowels or no



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I am gluing up different thicknesses of 6ft cedar boards and i was planning on using a centering dowel jig and space dowels at 1ft intervals.
The problem i came up with this approach is, i have elevated the less thick boards so they are even at the top, this will lesson the planing and sanding process.

By me doing this, i feel that my dowel jig will be of no use since i do not want the dowel in the center of the board i have slghtly raised. Right?

I guess my quesion is, do i really need dowels on a glued edge joint? The boards are 2" thick

I wish i had a planer or i would elimanate this thickness issue. My plan is to belt sand when they are all glued together.
Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

With a good wood glue, I think the board would break before the joint... That stuff bonds like steel..

If you want to use the dowels, can't you put the boards flat side down before drilling for the dowels ?

Either way...sounds like a helluva lot of sanding..LOL.. Find somebody with a planer


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

The best thing to do is to plane before doweling. If you have get a biscuit cutter which uses a flush surface rather than centering the dowel.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> With a good wood glue, I think the board would break before the joint... That stuff bonds like steel..
> 
> *If you want to use the dowels, can't you put the boards flat side down before drilling for the dowels ?*
> 
> Either way...sounds like a helluva lot of sanding..LOL.. Find somebody with a planer


Never question old timers, but what do you mean here? That is essentially what i am doing. The thinner board in this case, the dowel, using a dowel jig would have to be off center to match up with the thicker board. I do not want to free hand drilling my dowel holes.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My thought would be to drill the narrow board in the center and then the bigger board off center to match it you go that route. Seems like the jig could accomplish that.. and I sympathize with the 'free hand' drilling. LOL

Just square up the sides and glue that sucker, then sand...but I am sure no expert...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hey Chumy - if you are up on the west side of Houston any time soon - I have a slightly used biscuit joiner I'll sell you for $25.

actually - you'd be making a $25 donation to the Gulf Coast Woodturners and getting the joiner in exchange for that.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just glue and clamp. Forget about all of that other stuff.

Use biscuits if you like 'em. I prefer Mayhaw jelly on mine.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Just glue and clamp. Forget about all of that other stuff.
> 
> Use biscuits if you like 'em. I prefer Mayhaw jelly on mine.


I've been doing a lot of reading and finally found an article that makes sense to me. Glue and clamp for me unless somebody can change my mind....again.

http://www.fdmcdigital.com/Wood_Dr/Dowel_pin_joint_benefits.html


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Back when I once had a cabinet shop, I used to dowel years ago. I later switched to biscuits. I finally realized, glue and clamp is just as good using a good quality wood glue. If bottom is never to be seen, pocket holes are great to minimize clamy time, otherwise, glue and clamp only.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If you want to come over to the NW side you're welcome to use my planer and joiner.


----------

